# If you were in a rap group, and had to name it, what would you call it?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I would call mine "ShnizzleFizzleGizzle"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Quits


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

^^  nice lol


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

1 part '50 Cent' plus 1 part 'Vanilla Ice'... I'd be known as "Vanilla sCent". And my CD cover would double as a car air freshener


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

ne1toc


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

jcon said:


> 1 part '50 Cent' plus 1 part 'Vanilla Ice'... I'd be known as "Vanilla sCent". And my CD cover would double as a car air freshener


that is actually a genius idea...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Red Power

(10 characters)


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> ne1toc


does that read "neetok"? or "any-one-toc"? lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Brother, what is this thing "rap" you speak of?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

rap is...bad music


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> rap is...bad music


Not bad just different.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> rap is...bad music


...that's a very ignorant thing to say, you can't compare rap to jazz or rock or whatever it is you listen to, it's one of those pointless comparing apples and oranges things


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

how can rap, in itself, be music. Somebody singing, I can consider music, but rap, its more like poetry. I dont know...


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

I prefer the old school rap when the lyrics actually reflected hardships of the rapper rather than all this glorification of "street life".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> rap is...bad music


Like all music - some rap is good, some is mediocre boring commercial and some outright sucks.

I can't say what I'd name a rap group. I get into too much doo-doo.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

C-RAP!
10 characters


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Drive-By Shooterz


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the gift rappers!

:bow:

-dh


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...the gift rappers!
> 
> :bow:
> 
> -dh


hahaha! That is actually a great idea! nice! :rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There is probably good rap and bad rap, although for the most part I can't listen long enough to tell the difference.

I hesitate to call it music because for the most part it lacks melody and often has VERY limited harmonic structure.

It's more like poetry to a beat.

I won't say it's bad, but I don't care for it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> There is probably good rap and bad rap, although for the most part I can't listen long enough to tell the difference.
> I hesitate to call it music because for the most part it lacks melody and often has VERY limited harmonic structure.
> It's more like poetry to a beat.
> I won't say it's bad, but I don't care for it.



...same here. like a lot of music, or other art forms, rap is not aimed at me, so no suprise that it misses the mark. but i refrain from knocking it out of respect for those who do enjoy it. as well, to conclude that, because i don't happen to enjoy it, therefore it _sucks_, is both ignorant and juvenile. i have never understood that mentality.

-dh


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...same here. like a lot of music, or other art forms, rap is not aimed at me, so no suprise that it misses the mark. but i refrain from knocking it out of respect for those who do enjoy it. as well, to conclude that, because i don't happen to enjoy it, therefore it _sucks_, is both ignorant and juvenile. i have never understood that mentality.
> 
> -dh


Yeah, but rap DOES suck!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Yeah, but rap DOES suck!


....:zzz::zzz:

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

"that's a very ignorant thing to say"
+1


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "that's a very ignorant thing to say"
> +1


+5, damn my message is too short so I have to write this useless "out of context" sentence to make this post


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

group name would be 

OYFG [OwnedYourFukinGod]


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

*Name for rap band*



GuitaristZ said:


> I would call mine "ShnizzleFizzleGizzle"


how about rap-sody?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Michelle said:


> C-RAP!
> 10 characters


C-rap, short for 'country-rap'? It would probably sound like its name (no offense intended to those of you who like country or hip hop).

Since I'm in Korea I'd call my rap group 'K-rap' (Korean pop music is often referred to as 'K-pop').


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

How about RappaDingDong starring Ice-Tray, Ice-Chip, 27 Cents and Peezincues. Yo wassup mofos. I'll put a cap in yo ass if you look at my ho's and bitches!!

I have to admit that I do like a select few rap songs but I am completely turned off by the whole "gansta rap" thing and think it has a negative influence on society in general. Just sounds like a bunch of whining and degradation to me.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> How about RappaDingDong starring Ice-Tray, Ice-Chip, 27 Cents and Peezincues. Yo wassup mofos. I'll put a cap in yo ass if you look at my ho's and bitches!!
> 
> I have to admit that I do like a select few rap songs but I am completely turned off by the whole "gansta rap" thing and think it has a negative influence on society in general. Just sounds like a bunch of whining and degradation to me.


I remember seeing Ice Cube being interviewed while he was promoting his first kids movie a couple of years ago. The first question was a bomb. It was something like, "What have you got to say to the parents who are unwilling to bring their kids to a movie that stars someone who has built a career glorifying violence and objectifying women?" He looked like a deer caught in headlights. He was stumped. He tried to say that it was a different part of his career and that he doesn't do that anymore. The reporter cut him off, "Didn't you produce and sing on a gangsta rap album less than a year ago?". It was hilarious.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> C-rap, short for 'country-rap'? It would probably sound like its name (no offense intended to those of you who like country or hip hop).
> ....................


Oh, I suppose I should have been more p-c as not to put down any sort of 'artistic expression'. So, the question: "If I was in a rap group, what would I call it?"

quits :smile:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

wow guitarists are an ignorant bunch.

why would you even start a topic like this if you think rap is bad music.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hoser said:


> wow guitarists are an ignorant bunch.
> 
> why would you even start a topic like this if you think rap is bad music.


Because it's fun.

Although I didn't start the thread, I would say that by my definition rap doesn't even qualify as music. generally speaking I want harmonic, rythmic and melodic structures. Lyrics are optional.


I'm not saying rap doesn't have a place. I just don't think most of it is music.


Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Because it's fun.
> 
> Although I didn't start the thread, I would say that by my definition rap doesn't even qualify as music. generally speaking I want harmonic, rythmic and melodic structures. Lyrics are optional.
> 
> ...


+1. Note that this thread is in the 'non music related' sub forum.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Oh, I suppose I should have been more p-c as not to put down any sort of 'artistic expression'. So, the question: "If I was in a rap group, what would I call it?"
> 
> quits :smile:


Hey, I wasn't knocking on your name. I don't get easily offended. I'm a Maritimer, remember? Besides, I would seriously call my rap group 'K-rap'...not that it would ever happen.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Hey, I wasn't knocking on your name. I don't get easily offended. I'm a Maritimer, remember? Besides, I would seriously call my rap group 'K-rap'...not that it would ever happen.


I know you weren't NB-SK, I just wanted to re-state my pos'n before the thread started to, well, you-know.

Aside; My niece has just returned from Korea with her daughter of almost 4, daddy is still in Korea. 'Peanut' is an amazing kid, I almost die from laughing at her wit and antics. She calls me 'myself'.
:wave:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Oh, I suppose I should have been more p-c as not to put down any sort of 'artistic expression'. So, the question: "If I was in a rap group, what would I call it?" quits :smile:



...refraining from disparaging an entire genre of artistic expresson isn't _politically correct_, just respectful.

and classy.

-dh


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...refraining from disparaging an entire genre of artistic expresson isn't _politically correct_, just respectful.
> 
> and classy.
> 
> -dh


... and totally no fun.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Oh, I suppose I should have been more p-c as not to put down any sort of 'artistic expression'. So, the question: "If I was in a rap group, what would I call it?"
> 
> quits :smile:


Hey, you forgot to use obligitory rap spelling. perhaps...

KWITZ 

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

" why would you even start a topic like this if you think rap is bad music"
Cause some folks around here can only feed good about themselves when they're putting others down.

On the other hand, the whole OT might have just been for a laugh....


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*mmmm...*

... No Thing because I wouldnt do it-


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah i wasnt really serious....who likes rap anyway...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I know you weren't NB-SK, I just wanted to re-state my pos'n before the thread started to, well, you-know.
> 
> Aside; My niece has just returned from Korea with her daughter of almost 4, daddy is still in Korea. 'Peanut' is an amazing kid, I almost die from laughing at her wit and antics. She calls me 'myself'.
> :wave:


Is her husband Korean?

PS. There's an increasing number of Koreans moving to New Brunswick. Over the last 5 years, New Brunswick has become one of the choice destinations for Koreans who want to live abroad. I've seen articles in newspapers and magazines about it. Cheap land, fresh air, good educational system, excellent universities, growing economy, etc. New Brunswick is trying really hard to get Koreans to move there because they generally start their own businesses, which creates jobs. In fact, Immigration gives them extra 'points' if they pick New Brunswick, which moves them up near the top of the list of applicants who want to go to Canada. There are quite a few Koreans in Moncton now.


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

*everyone here's a non-rapper*

hey lets say we rap up this thread and really call it quits?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> ...some folks around here can only feel good about themselves when they're putting others down.....





...my irony meter just exploded.

clean up in post 46!!

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...my irony meter just exploded.
> 
> clean up in post 46!!
> 
> -dh


LOL!!! I LOVE it!


----------

